# Use of Double Barrel Muzzle Loader



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I wanted to go a little simpler on ML season and I wound up buying an early 70's Pedersoli Kokiak Double Barrell .50 cal rifle. I plan on using a patch and ball, iron sights, however a buddy asked me if I can use a double barrel muzzle loader during ML season, or does it have to be a single barrel.........I don't think I have seen where it says I can't but thought I would ask it here since I don't know for sure, and it seemed like a pretty unusual question.


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

The only requirement during Michigan's muzzleloading season is that the firearm must be a muzzleloader, using blackpowder or a blackpowder substitute. No mention at all as to number of barrels.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, that would be legal.


Let me tell you a story about a man named Jed .


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

Multiple barrels would be covered under the multiple firearms rule, in which you can carry as many guns as you like provided they are all legal firearms.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification. Am looking forward to giving this thing a try. If I don't get a deer, I will at least get a good work out, this thing weighs a ton.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

The trouble with most early double smoke poles was barrel alignment. One might be good while the other off a mile. I have an old cva that the right barrel is dead on and the left I have to use ALOT of kentucky windage. The other problem is REMEMBER which trigger shoots which barrel!!!!!!!!!!!!! Almost blew my foot off one day hunting as I was uncocking after a deer encounter. :yikes:


----------

